# February Art Thread



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 8, 2012)

Shall we have a thread for February?

There's about a million things wrong with this, not least that I spilled something on it.


----------



## chilango (Feb 8, 2012)

Spilling stuff on art is (often) cool!

I've done an abstract so far this month. Here you go:


----------



## albionism (Feb 17, 2012)

Some of my mouse doodles
"http://www.facebook.com/v/222619731144782"


----------



## elfman (Feb 18, 2012)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Shall we have a thread for February?
> 
> There's about a million things wrong with this, not least that I spilled something on it.
> 
> View attachment 16552


 
I was doing some calligraphy with my girlfriend on one of those things that just uses water. I don't think she was impressed with my skills tbh


----------



## chilango (Feb 21, 2012)

As promised way way back.

*"Neet Neet Neet"*
Acrylic on canvas 40 x 50

Sorry for the small image, it wouldn't let me upload a bigger one...


----------



## chilango (Feb 22, 2012)

Productive week this is turning out to be!

This one is:

*"You Can't DDoS a Social Relationship"*
Acrylic on paper 40 x 50


----------



## Yetman (Feb 22, 2012)

Should really tidy up the surrounding whitespace


----------



## chilango (Feb 23, 2012)

..and another 

I thought I'd have a go and trying to paint in a "german expressionist" style today. I quite like it...

acrylic on paper, 50 x 40


----------



## chilango (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cool (if I may say so myself!) painting finished today. Similar to the above expressionist piece. Entitled "Nicholas the Liar". Camera not working today though, so pics will follow. But four paintings in a week! Not worked so much in a long while...


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2012)

like that a lot chilango 

i finally have something to post this month  pretty sure it isn't actually art, but fuckit


----------



## chilango (Feb 24, 2012)

[quote="wayward bob, post: 10947981, member: 10665"

i finally have something to post this month  pretty sure it isn't actually art, but fuckit 






[/quote]

What is that made of?


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 24, 2012)

chilango said:


> What is that made of?


 
felt - fluff, basically  flat, resist and needle felting.


----------



## chilango (Feb 24, 2012)

*"Nicholas the Liar"*
_acrylic on paper_
50 x 40


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 26, 2012)

NOW it's art


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 26, 2012)

My therapeutic doodlage


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Feb 28, 2012)

God you lot are so good!

Here's this week's homework.  Calligraphy teacher got tough with me yesterday and said I need to start practicing for 2 hours a day!


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2012)

i've just had a brainwave 

they want us to put our final work into a mini-show: in our studio and downstairs in the foyer. we get to pick our spot (within reason) and have to think about how we want to present it.

i was thinking that my final piece would be the book. but now i've realised that i should put the case in too (i only made that cos i wanted a picture of a suitcase and couldn't find one). now i'm thinking i have loads of bits and pieces i can put into the case along with the book: the plane, and all the other little props i've made. so the case is going in 

note to self: i've also figured out the map thing 

eta: i may be a teeny bit stoned  now i'm thinking i should have the tape in a walkman so you can listen to it while you're reading the book


----------



## albionism (Feb 28, 2012)

New t-shirt design


----------

